# Boeing 747 300 Big Old Russian Bird



## shatners (Aug 7, 2016)

Had a work related call here to look at some big mesters construction plant early this fine sunny Sunday morning and decided to go for a cheeky meander around the airfield afterwards after spotting a Boeing Jet dismantler is also based on the site!

Theres a large cluster of 747’s in the bottom corner in various states of disassembly right outside the company’s hanger but this 747-300 was sat a bit further out. Looks like some sort of race thing had been going off yesterday as there were various people cleaning stuff up and packing away, a bit of duck and cover and I found myself on board the big old Russian bird with the aircraft all to myself.

Google says it belonged to Japan Asia Airlines for 20 years then sold to a Russian company in 2007. Made its last flight out of Russia to England in October 2012 where it awaits having its wings clipped at the hands of the dismantlers with the rest of the planes on site. Seems fairly complete apart being hotter inside than a microwaved Ginsters steak bake and various fixtures and fittings just falling apart.

Sony A7s & Zeiss 35mm f1.4









































































































































​


----------



## krela (Aug 7, 2016)

Great photos shatners, not a bad days work...


----------



## shatners (Aug 7, 2016)

krela said:


> Great photos shatners, not a bad days work...



Thank you krela.. I was smiling looking at the in flight music selector, I imagine Japanese did not get much use once the aircraft was sold to the Russians


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 7, 2016)

That's a great set of pics, so sharp and detailed. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jammy (Aug 7, 2016)

WOW! Fantastic pics, love it.


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 7, 2016)

awesome always good to see something different to a building, cant fault your photography and never could! epic


----------



## shatners (Aug 7, 2016)

Cheers all 



mockingbird said:


> awesome always good to see something different to a building, cant fault your photography and never could! epic



Thank you mate... really appreciate that


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 7, 2016)

Nice photographs but its a pity you took shots of the cockpit and dials in black and white, I would like to see them in colour, especially the cockpit.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 7, 2016)

Loving this one so much.you done really well getting this.little bit jealous here ha ha.lovely crisp clear shots with lots of detail


----------



## HughieD (Aug 7, 2016)

Fantastically crisp images and really interesting subject. Winner.


----------



## tazong (Aug 7, 2016)

10/10 magical


----------



## shatners (Aug 8, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> Loving this one so much.you done really well getting this.little bit jealous here ha ha.lovely crisp clear shots with lots of detail



Cheers Mikey! Surprising amount in there, main problem was the heat... honestly never known anything like it. If I ever do one again I'm going in my underpants!


----------



## shatners (Aug 8, 2016)

HughieD said:


> Fantastically crisp images and really interesting subject. Winner.



Thanks Hughie... appreciated


----------



## night crawler (Aug 8, 2016)

Nice work, don't see one of those offten


----------



## smiler (Aug 8, 2016)

Pure Gold, Loved it, Thanks


----------



## shatners (Aug 8, 2016)

Cheers chaps, very kind... much appreciated


----------



## mookster (Aug 8, 2016)

Rather awesome sir.


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 8, 2016)

This is excellent, good work Shatners
Must have been a fun explore


----------



## shatners (Aug 8, 2016)

mookster said:


> Rather awesome sir.



Thanks mate


----------



## shatners (Aug 8, 2016)

The Wombat said:


> This is excellent, good work Shatners
> Must have been a fun explore



Cheers mate... I need to pester you about Chernobyl.... trying to figure out the best way to do it and going around in circles lol!


----------



## SlimJim (Aug 9, 2016)

Wow, haven't seen a 747 knocking about in a long time... One of the best reports I've seen on here this year for sure!


----------



## shatners (Aug 9, 2016)

SlimJim said:


> Wow, haven't seen a 747 knocking about in a long time... One of the best reports I've seen on here this year for sure!



Thanks Jim... they're like busses, dont see any for years then five turn up on a site at once


----------



## stu8fish (Aug 9, 2016)

Cracking set of shots there. Great report.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 10, 2016)

Stunning set of images, thanks for sharing


----------



## Dam_01 (Aug 10, 2016)

Love the pics, love the subject. Brilliant. Thanks for that.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## shatners (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks all much appreciated


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Aug 12, 2016)

Absolutely stunning. Nice work.


----------



## smiler (Aug 12, 2016)

I enjoy posts about airfield and aircraft and yours is damned good, Thanks


----------

